# Regular Season Game 32: Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(15-16)/(26-3)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, January 2, 7:30 p.m. ET*
*TD Banknorth Garden*














































*Alston / Wells / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Rondo / Allen / Pierce / Garnett / Perkins*


*Preview

During one of his rare nights off from work, Chuck Hayes spent an evening watching the Boston Celtics on his big-screen television.

He didn't have to watch long before concluding what everyone else in the NBA was already thinking.

"They're good," Hayes said. "Very good. They defend. They're unselfish. They have three All-Stars that are playing out of their minds right now."

On Wednesday night, Hayes and the Rockets will get to see the Celtics perform live.

Nearly three months into the season, the Rockets will finally get their first look at the league's hottest team Wednesday night when they visit the new-look Boston Celtics at TD Banknorth Garden.

By acquiring Ray Allen and Kevin Garnett over the summer to join Paul Pierce, the Celtics are suddenly reliving their glory days. Boston, which had their worst season in a decade at 24-58 last season, has transformed from one of the Eastern Conference's worst teams into a legitimate title contender.

The Celtics have rolled to an impressive 26-3 start and are on pace to become only the second 70-win team in NBA history, joining Michael Jordan's 1995-96 Chicago Bulls. Only five other teams in league history have opened a season with a mere three losses in their first 29 games.

In other words, the Rockets have their work cut out for them in New England.

"They've been impressive," Rockets point guard Rafer Alston said. "They've got three of the best players in the game on one team. You got some role players that have fit into the system and then you throw in their defense. You have all the ingredients for a championship team."

The Celtics had their share of questions coming into the season even with the so-called Big Three -- Garnett, Allen and Pierce -- being formed.

Would there be enough shots to satisfy their three All-Stars? Do the Celtics have enough depth around Garnett, Allen and Pierce to win big? And could they really rely on Rajon Rondo and Kendrick Perkins in the starting lineup?

Those concerns have quickly vanished. The three stars have been more than willing to sacrifice their own numbers -- Garnett, Allen and Pierce have taken turns leading the team in scoring and are all averaging close to 20 points per game. The rest of the lineup has done its job. Perkins is having career season and Rondo has adapted well to running a team with three All-Stars.

Rockets guard Bonzi Wells said the key to Boston's success has been how well that supporting cast has played around the Big Three.

"There isn't even a scouting report on those other guys," Wells said. "Everyone is focused on K.G., Paul Pierce and Ray Allen. They're going to shoot a bunch of easy Horse shots. So all they got to do is hit them."

The Celtics haven't hurt their cause by becoming one of the NBA's best defensive teams.

With Garnett and Perkins anchoring the middle and former Heat defensive specialist James Posey providing a boost off the bench, Boston has held 16 of its first 29 opponents below the 90-point mark. The Celtics even delivered one of their most impressive defensive performances in franchise history on Nov. 29 when they limited the New York Knicks to 59 points on 30.3 percent shooting. Overall, Boston leads the league in points allowed (86.8 points) and field-goal percentage defense (41.4 percent).

The Rockets shouldn't have any trouble recognizing that defense. After all, Boston's revamped defense has been heavily influenced by the addition of assistant coach Tom Thibodeau, who was on Jeff Van Gundy's staff last season in Houston.

"I know what they're going to do," Alston said. "They're going to be active and we might get a lesson on how to talk on D. That's something they're going to do all night. We keep trying to do that. You have to talk out there and let everyone know what's going on. They're going to be talking and they're going to be active. They're going to pressure the ball. We have to take care of the ball and get a good shot up."

The Celtics' impressive start has unsurprisingly started a debate in NBA circles about whether Boston is capable of winning 70 games.

Right now, it's just talk. The Celtics still have their most difficult stretch in front of them since they haven't visited most of the Western Conference's best teams.

Still, Hayes and the Rockets are impressed with what they've seen so far.

They've only had to watch a few hours of the Celtics on television to appreciate their talent.

"When you take three stars that want to win as badly as anything in this world and are willing to give up shots, that's going to happen," Hayes said. "You got to tip your hat off to them for the first third of the season. They've been the best team so far. We're trying to come in and get ourselves back in this playoff push. We'll have our work cut out for us."


Celtics Update: The Patriots aren't the only team in Boston off to a historic start. Behind Kevin Garnett, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce, Boston has the best record in the league and has emerged a serious title contender. They're off to the best start in league history since Chicago opened 41-3 in 1995-96.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We are going to lose. I'll watch the game anyway.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I hop Deke gets some minutes this game he can defend Garnett for like 10mins.

Also we need to give Yao the opportunity of scoring 40 points. Let him get in 25+ shots.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish I bought tickets last week. I could have gone to this game. . I would have been one of the few people that would be wearing a Rockets jersey. :clap2:

I'll just have to wait for the next time they meet...That will be awhile.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rockets lose. I'm going to watch this.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We believe!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol, I still think we are going to get killed though


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Novak will torch the Celtics.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

wow steve novak got 14 shots in 20 minutes!! Impressive 

I believe in miracles!! I do! 

Even if we do lose as expected... I wish for a competitive game... no giving up in the 3rd quarter.

And no more than 10 turnovers.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think I am going to have to lower my expectations from a 4 game win streak to a 3 game win streak. Man, I really want to watch a game but, I stand by my boycott until we string a few wins together.

I'll be hitting the thread tonight so you guys blog alot so I can understand what it happening during the game. Go Rockets!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Jdig, you should go into the game chat tonight so you can at least follow along. There is typically someone there doing play by play. Plus you get to talk to me, during breaks and at halftime  If you need info on how to get there just pm me.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Rajon Rondo not playing, we got a chance.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao will be destroyed by Celtics' team defense. Their assistant coach is Tom Thibodeau.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been waiting since November 1st for this game. Let's whop the Celtics!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Good luck tonight guys. Rondo's out, and he's a very underrated member of this team.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Good luck tonight guys. Rondo's out, and he's a very underrated member of this team.


Good luck to you too Marcus (though I don't think yall need it as much as we do :biggrin

Do you know what the status of Rajon's injury is? Is he still a day-to-day decision?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

i have a feeling that we are going to surprise everybody and win this game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rondo to play tonight



> Celtics coach Doc Rivers said point guard Rajon Rondo will play tonight at home against the Houston Rockets.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ah Dam. Well hes not 100%. Either way I think we could win this game.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

HayesFan said:


> Good luck to you too Marcus (though I don't think yall need it as much as we do :biggrin
> 
> Do you know what the status of Rajon's injury is? Is he still a day-to-day decision?


Yeah, he's day to day, he says he just has a tight hamstring, and doesnt want to risk a real inury, so he's sitting it out tonight


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cornholio said:


> Rondo to play tonight


Wow, quite suprising actually.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rondo is definately playing..............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

NOTE: You can tell people are excited about this game. Last few games out game thread has barely gone 2 pages. Before the game has even started we have almost got to 2 pages.

I want Hayes or Mutombo on Garnett at all times.
I also want Battier on Pierce for the entire game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao needs to get the ball at the low post please.

Rafer with two get drives.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang Yao shooting from way out.............

Also two air balls in a row there......


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

13 point run


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What the **** is wrong with Yao this season? At the start he had the excuse that he wasn't getting the ball. But now he's the _only_ option on offense and he's bricking everything. It's like he has regressed three years.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao with his first points great dunk
1 from 6 so far though


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This is so frustrating.............

Last season when TMAC was out Yao was averaging somehting like 32-13

Now he is bricking everything and taking bad percentage shots.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yao sitting at 2-10 tonight. Seems to be poor shot selection more than anything


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Those are shots he used to hit with ease. That face up jumper? That was his favorite shot! Defenders deliberately play him very close to take away that shot. Perkins has been giving it to him and he's missed repeatedly!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bonzi is ballin though, and Houston is back in it


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> ^ Those are shots he used to hit with ease. That face up jumper? That was his favorite shot! Defenders deliberately play him very close to take away that shot. Perkins has been giving it to him and he's missed repeatedly!


Yeah I don't understand his inability to hit that quick jumper that he used to hit last year. But, Perkins seems to be predicting Yao's shots. Yao needs to pull his pet moves with a pump fake at the end. Perkins would bite.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I hate Yao at the high post.

He also isnt taking advantage of his size advantage and I am not talking about his height I am talking about his weight. He needs to lean into Perkins & Pollard and make them realise they will have to fight for position.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Bonzi's Dunk= Vicious


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Yeah I don't understand his inability to hit that quick jumper that he used to hit last year.


Well, part of it is that defenders just don't give that to him any more. Good scouting, I guess. It wasn't even last year that he used to shoot those a lot, really. It was the season before, when he dominated after the break. He'd just turn on the spot and shoot, not having to fade away because of his height. It was money. Defenders started catching on last season, and now it has been all but eliminated from his game. Perkins has allowed him to shoot it this game, but he's missed all four.

It's not just that, though. He's been missing his jump hooks all season too. Those were automatic even three years ago, before he broke out. And since defenders are playing him so close, that shot has become crucial now. He's lost confidence in it, and it's limiting his output. 

The only reason he is managing to score over 20 ppg and remain moderately efficient is that he is much improved at moving without the ball and getting easy baskets. Remember when we used to say that when Yao learns to get easy baskets like Duncan does, he will finally become the best player in the game? Well, he's learned, but he's forgotten some of what made him such an exciting prospect in the first place!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Whats with the turnaround jump shots


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice play by Yao i want to see more of that


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice a few dunks for Yao getting rebounds getting some rythem


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh Yao with the dunk on KG!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yao definietly heating up. He's got some intensity


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Did that bucket count?
They said 69 - 61

But with that bucket its 63.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

**** I missed like so much. How come it's such a close game!?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bucket counts. Pollard needs to get off the court


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

AW man Scot Pollard -_-


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang Chuck needs to stop the shot if he fouls


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Now I know how people feel when Scola or Battier or Hayes flops.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

8 point lead into the 4th.

Bonzi and Yao need to carry us home.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

3rd quarter is over, and the Rockets are down by eight.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Need some more BONZI


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yes he finally fouled out :worthy:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The pick and roll with people cutting to the basket is why we are back


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lane violation and Aaron Brooks! yay!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bonzi! 2pts game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer did not just do that o_o


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rafer is doing his thing


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I love when Rafer drives the lane it is so beautiful.

I hate when he takes jumpers.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I see nothing wrong with THIS effort!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

How many PFs does Perkins have?


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

This is a fighting performance. Let's hope we can keep it up until the end.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

And we have the Lead!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh **** we're rollin.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol

Celtic Commentator: And I've never seen him before (to Aaron Brooks)


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Perk fouled out as well!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao should control the paint for the final ticks


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Does the basket count??????????

Please??????????


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Perk is gone! :clap:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Brooks not connecting with his jumpers but he is adding so much on the defensive end


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why isn't Yao in the game no Perkins no Pollard!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

let's go Big Yao! He's going to bring it home after the T.O.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao I think is gonna be back in.

Wells & Yao need to show us what they got.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Bring out Yao. Let him dominate now.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I really need a gif. of that Dunk on K.G. by Yao


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Battier for 3!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

K.G. is not putting the forearms in Yao back or not?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Battier just isnt connecting.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

finally, a foul!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Put the twin towers on


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Looks like we lost. Bahahaha KG is so retarded.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I thought Yao would do what K.G. is doing, but when you can't even do a simple entry pass? K.G. has no problem getting the ball in all spots.....


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh man. So close.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Ouch, our miniature guards getting outrebounded killed us at the end. Oh and that guy Yao dunked on too.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Brooks was doing his thing he shouldnt have been taken off.

Ps didnt the first shot go over the top of the backboard??????????


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Brooks
Head
Wells
Battier
Yao

That should be the lineup


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bah. Sucks. But great effort by the Rockets.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Great effort by the Rockets. I didn't expect this game to be a tight one.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont believe we went 20 points behind so quickly. :brokenhea:boohoo2:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow. You guys had a helluva comeback. If it wasn't for the start, you would have won that game


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh well atleast the Rockets gave me the desire to watch the Magic game.

The constant losing was getting me down but now I feel like we can improve.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

No, freaking Luther Head messed everything up in the end. 

Bonzi did very well tonight. I like that.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

5 from 21 from downtown...........

I dont understand why Deke isnt getting game time either.
Especially why TMAC is out. Instead James gets minutes.

Let me just say Aaron was awesome defending the pick and rolls.

KG shot 11-15. Would have loved to have seen Deke on him for a few minutes. Despite KGs atheletic ability. Deke has experience and positioning and I really think would have added something.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

That was an excellent effort by the Rockets.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't care about coming back from 21 down. Garnett owned Yao in the 4th quarter. There is no question about Yao's heart, but I seriously don't know what's wrong with him. If he can't score on KG, he's a liability on offense, and should have been taken out of the game. Shooting a Tmac-like 7/20 doesn't help either.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> I don't care about coming back from 21 down. Garnett owned Yao in the 4th quarter. There is no question about Yao's heart, but I seriously don't know what's wrong with him. If he can't score on KG, he's a liability on offense, and should have been taken out of the game. Shooting a Tmac-like 7/20 doesn't help either.


The doubling on Yao when KG was on him was extremely aggressive. Garnett, on the other hand, was given single coverage the entire game.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> The doubling on Yao when KG was on him was extremely aggressive. Garnett, on the other hand, was given single coverage the entire game.


Yao's been getting double teamed all his career, so I don't understand why it's bothering him more this year. Last year, when Tmac was out, Yao was putting up nearly 30 points a game. This year, it just seems like he can't get position against the opposing bigs.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Yao's been getting double teamed all his career, so I don't understand why it's bothering him more this year.


Neither do I. I was just responding to the statement that KG owned Yao.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Neither do I. I was just responding to the statement that KG owned Yao.


yeah Yao didn't get own Yao was always trying to pick up on Paul P. when he drove pass his guy and Paul or whoever would give the ball to KG so he KG had a good shot it happen the whole time Yao had to guard KG i mean come on there is three allstars who could win the game for them what can you do but to go after the guy with the ball, this means the other two allstars where open


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

P.S why is Luther so bad at passing the ball? man it gets me mad.


the reason why we lost was we didn't get the def. rebounds ..doesn't that bring back mermories


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Neither do I. I was just responding to the statement that KG owned Yao.


Maybe owned is too strong a word, but it definitely surprised me that Yao wasn't able to get deep positioning on KG, who weighs 100 lbs less than him. KG isn't even known as a particularly solid post defender.
Watching some of those recaps from last year, I can hardly believe that the guy in the middle is the same player.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gpQuSs64TJA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gpQuSs64TJA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> What the **** is wrong with Yao this season? At the start he had the excuse that he wasn't getting the ball. But now he's the _only_ option on offense and he's bricking everything. It's like he has regressed three years.


I fully agree with this, and your later statements as well. I think a lot of Yao's regression is due to the offense being somewhat forced. I just don't see any flow in Yao's offense this year. There isn't an established scheme, or anything. I think this may be throwing off his mentality, and rhythm.

Thats really the only thing I can come up with. That or he is just in a rut right now.


----------

